# طرق معالجة الصرف الناتج عن دباغة الجلود



## eng_3eed2000 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

هل هناك احد تعامل مع مياه الصرف الناتجة عن صناعه دباغه الجلود
برجاء لو حد عنده معلومات عن طرق المعالجة يتفضل يفيدنا ؟؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (12 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم للمشاركة معك في الموضوع هل بالامكان تحديد التالي :-
1- كمية المياه العادمة
2- الهدف من المعالجة
3- المواد المستخدمة في الدباغة 
ولعلنا نصل الى حلول من الذين يعملون في هذا المجال
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## dido22 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

I have experience in this field.
please send me details of what exactly you need to do and I will guide you through

I will help I am not joking


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخوه الاعزاء

هناك دباغة جلود معدل التصريف اليومى 120متر معكب/يوم
مرفق تحليل العينه والنسب المراد الوصول اليها.
ماهى افضل الطرق للمعالجة الصرف الناتج للوصول للقيم الموضحه بالجدول
شكرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
كمية المياه العادمة 120 م تعتبر كمية جيدة وتستدعي وضع حل لاعادة استخدامها والتوفير في كمية المياه المستخدمة ولذلك اقترح عمل فلتر رملي وبعده فلتر كربون نشط ثم وحدة ro تناضح عكسي . واعتقد ان ذلك يكفي .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## omar sondak (12 ديسمبر 2011)

للتوفير في استهلاك الطاقة انصح بالمعالجة البيلوجية والتفاصيل تعتمد على نوعية المياه الخارجة


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------

